# Any ideas on gender?



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

No.1


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry hadn't finished there...:

Anyway I tried to be cleaver and put numbers next to them but that didn't work... I think they are all cockerels apart from one of the white ones!

Many thanks
X


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

By the way There is no.1 and no.2 black ones!!
The little RIR is with his adopted mum Mave the Silkie.
Thanks


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

How old and can you provide pics that show them standing broadside? Not knowing the ages and the body styles, one would take a look at these pics and say most look like hens...but that can be deceiving.


----------



## avis67 (Oct 27, 2013)

I agree we need more pictures of their body and a side view of their combs and please tell the age as well. From the pictures and comb I would say that 1 of the white chicks could be a rooster and the Rhode Island Red is a rooster as well. Are you sure that you RIR is a actually a RIR? From the pictures he looks like a Buff Orpington or maybe a second generation Sex Link.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes I think you are right on the RIR. Maybe he is a red star?? I picked up the egg from a farm shop for eating but my Silkie went broody and I gave her it and it hatched!

The two dark chickens only yesterday have started to mate some of my other hens!!
So I'm Guessing maybe only 1 hen out of 6!!!!
I'll try and post some more pictures.
Many thanks for both your fed back!


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

I think no. 3 is the only hen... ?


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

The white ones and black roos are 10 weeks and the orange one is 8 weeks.

Isn't 10 weeks early to be getting jiggy??


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Ps 1and 2 are the same bird! Ha but the other one looks like it!
Sorry last post!!!!


----------



## avis67 (Oct 27, 2013)

Edited because I didn't see your newer pictures


----------



## avis67 (Oct 27, 2013)

http://www.chickenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=13181

This white chick is probably a cockerel, I don't see saddle feathers but the comb is screaming rooster. The cloudier colored one is definitely a pullet, and the orange and white one is a cockerel as well. The orange chick looks like a second generation or a Red Star mix, I think there's some Delaware in him as well ( Delawares are commonly mixed to breed Sex Links).


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Many thanks for your reply... Yes I think I have 5 cockerels out of 6!!!! Can't wait till they all start crowing!


----------

